# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ الزعيم (0)   vs المريخ الفاشر (1) دوري سوداني 2014

## امام اباتي

*يستضيف فريق المريخ غدا الخميس مريخ الفاشر او السلاطين كما يحلو لمشجعيه ضمن مباريات دوري سوداني الممتاز وياتي اللقاء هذه المرة بنكهه مختلفة عن سابق لقاءات الفريقين حيث يسعي المريخ لمصالحة جماهيره بعد الخروج الافريقي المبكر من البطولة الافريقية وتأكيد صدارته للدوري بفارق الاهداف عن اقرب منافسيه ...كما يحاول القتال من اجل المحافظة علي اللقب الذي فاز به العام الماضي ..جديد هذا اللقاء هو قيادة لاعب المريخ السابق ونجمة الكبير فيصل العجب لمريخ الفاشر بعد توقيعة للفريق هذا العام وقد ساهم فيصل العجب في فوز فريقه علي الرابطة كوستي في افتتاحية الدوري الحالي باحرازة هدف الفوز في الدقائق الاخيرة للمباراة ومنح فريقة النقاط.كنا يسعي القائد السابق للمريخ لتقديم مستوي طيب في هذه المباراة لتأكيد قدرته علي اللعب من جديد وبنفس العطاء.من جانبه يأمل مدرب المريخ الالماني كروجر في لاعبه ونجم الوسط هيثم مصطفي كثيرا في قيادة الفريق للفوز وتأمين الصدارة بعد ان عاد اللاعب للتمارين التي توقف عنها بسبب التهابات الجيوب الانفية .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً 
اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً 
اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً 
اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً 
اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً 
اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً 
اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر  المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ... اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً  

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اتمنى ان يمسح المريخ الصوره الباهته التى ظهر بها افريقيا ويعوض بالدورى والكاس 
وبعدها لكل حدث حديث
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ السعد
نصرا مؤزرا باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله
ومنورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق للمريخ الزعيم 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم بتقديم عرض يمسح الصورة الباهته
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله اليوم مساء موعودين بنصر كبير
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله ابتدينا
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*غير العنوان يا اباتي
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سبحان الله
من حال الى حال
الان نفرح وننتظر صافرة الحكم مع مريخ الفاشر خوفا من التعادل
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

التسجيلات دون القامه



يااحمر والله مشتاقين ..
اختلف معاك ياحبيب ..مالك من افضل المدافعين في السودان (واعتقد انه نال الجائزه السنه الفاتت)موجود علي الدكه وعلي جعفر هنو يعمل  فيه العمايل ...!!!!
في صوره مقلوبه في المريخ ...تحتاج لتعديل...
*

----------


## سامرين

*الدقيقه 40
1-2   لصالح الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي عبد العاطي على الأرض والمريخ قد استنفذ التغييرات
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مين يعدل النتيجه دي فوق
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*هل وجود ابراهومه مهم في الجهاز الفني...؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياجماعه المزيع دا رفع ضغطنا ايه المشكله لو مرت الكوره 
يمين اكرم ولا شمالو عشان يصحح بصوره عجيبه وباصرار
*

----------


## حوته 1

*انشاء الله عائد يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وضاع الهدف التالت المؤكد
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*يارب تمر الدقيقتين ديل علي خير ...
لكن الغريق لقدام....
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*هذا المدرب 
يتلاعب بالمريخ 
*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*العجب هو والقون نفس نغمة الرشيد بدوى عبيد 
قال العجب هو والقون وفجأه يظهر ليهو لاعبين دفعه واحده 
دى يفهموها كيف
*

----------


## zalnoon

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قتل الاحلام
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اوليفيه والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوليفيه الله عليه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ماقلت ليكم الثالث بجيبو  اوليفيه 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله 
اوليفيه
هدف الامان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*حمدالله على السلامه مهاجم بيجيب قووووووون 
اوليفيه 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااهههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## سامرين

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  لامه كبييييييره....
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قال المذيع ان النتيجة لا تعبر عن المباراة يا له من جلفوطي حاقد
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الشمشار انت فال حسن
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشر البلية ما يضحك 
مهاجم محترف 
احرز قون
*

----------


## zalnoon

*دي البدايه ...ياربي النهايه ح تكون كيف ...؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء المباراه بفوز المريخ 3/1 
ياكروجر بكره حا تقول لينا شنو 
تخدير جديد
*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية المباراة بفوز الزعيم
1-3
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					

الشمشار انت فال حسن



وريهم عليك الله يا الحبيب رمو فيني نتيجه مباراه كمبالا الهنا علي الحلف المباراه دي كان فتح بوستها اي زول المريخ يومها كان بتغلب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووك الثلاث نقاط
*

----------


## سامرين

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم رد غربة مريخنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

وريهم عليك الله يا الحبيب رمو فيني نتيجه مباراه كمبالا الهنا علي الحلف المباراه دي كان فتح بوستها اي زول المريخ يومها كان بتغلب 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه      هههههههههههههههههههههههههه     ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## zalnoon

*نقاط ثلاثه بعد تعب....
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم رد غربة مريخنا



اللهم آمين يا قادر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*بحال لا يسُــــــــــــر ..المريخ يكسب وينتصر ...
(ملخص المباراه...)
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عبودى ابراهيم السرحه 
مزيع المباراه 
(مش عارف بجيبوا لينا الاسامى دى من وين هو نحنا ناقصين)
ياريت لو كانت مزاعه من غير صوت 
كان ارحم
*

----------


## الشمشار

*شباب المهم النقاط 
الدوري داير سياسه النفس الطويل  
ماتعقدو الامور ساااااااي 
مبرووووووووووووووووك ومريخ الفاشر فريق محترم بصراحه مافريق هين 
*

----------


## majdi

*الصبر الصبر الصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبر  الصبر

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

قال المذيع ان النتيجة لا تعبر عن المباراة يا له من جلفوطي حاقد




صدقت أخي عبدالمنعم . المذيع أكبر جلفوط فهو لا يريد فوز الأحمر الوهاج . 

*

----------


## zalnoon

*عندما تضيع قوتك يطمع فيك اقل الفرق ....
ودونكم مانشستر يونايتد ياشمشره ....
*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majdi
					

الصبر الصبر الصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبرالصبر  الصبر




بعد الخروج المُر من الابطال نصبر علي الممتاز ...
هل وصل بناالحال ان نعاني حتي في الممتاز ....؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## zalnoon

*كان الله في عوننا وعون المريخ .....!!!
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ما قدمه العجب فى هذه المباراه اخرس لسان من شطبوه 
والحسنه الوحيده انو ما وقع للبراطيش كان الرماد كال حماد 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zalnoon
					

يااحمر والله مشتاقين ..
اختلف معاك ياحبيب ..مالك من افضل المدافعين في السودان (واعتقد انه نال الجائزه السنه الفاتت)موجود علي الدكه وعلي جعفر هنو يعمل  فيه العمايل ...!!!!
في صوره مقلوبه في المريخ ...تحتاج لتعديل...






المشكلة يا ذا النون كروجر في حواره مع الصدى في عدد اليوم قال مالك لم يقنعي
*

----------


## zalnoon

*للتأكيد ليس الا ..
اذا كان نجم دفاع الموسم السابق كله باجماع الجمهور والنُقاد..(في مباريات الممتاز ومباريات اهلي شندي الافريقيه ..)لم يقنع المستر كروجر فعلي المريخ السلام ..لانه اُعطي لمن لا يعرف مقدرات لاعبيه ...والدليل ..علي جعفر(من فرضه كروجر..) هو من اخرج المريخ من الابطال ..وخلانا فراجه ..
فلنلحق المريخ فقائد ربان سفينته يقوده للغرق...أأكد لك عمنا الحوشابي ان ثوره الجماهير هي ما دفعته للعب بمهاجمين اثنين ..واشراكه لمالك ونجاحه تعني انه فاااااشل تماماً ..لذلك ذكر انه غير مقتنع به ....نجاح مالك يعني ركوب الالمانيه للالماني...
*

----------


## سامى الماحى

*يااشراف لو سمحتو عدلو العنوان دا نتيجة المباراة بتكتلو ليكم زول بالطريقه دى
                        	*

----------

